# Nexus 7 kernel issue...



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

I may be the only one in the world experiencing this problem. Looked around quite a bit and don't see any sign of others having this issue... Anyway, my N7 doesn't seem to like it when I flash a new kernel. I've tried several different kernels and when ever I flash one my display will not wake up once it times out or if I turn the display off manually. I have zero issues with custom kernels as long as they are baked into the rom. I typically wipe cache and dalvic after flashing kernels...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

What kernel are you trying to flash and what version of Android? I know only 4.2 kernels will work with Android 4.2, same with 4.1 kernels to its Android version. Maybe that's why?


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm running 4.2 ROMs and flashing 4.2 kernels... Just tried again this morning. No go. Screen still won't wake up... Weird thing is, when I flash kernels over my 4.2 stock rooted backup they work fine... :-/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know if you've tried LeanKernel yet...
But I was having this as well on literally every kernel on the N7.
SOD's. Sometimes it would be a day or two before it would happen.
My butter turned out to be an old faux kernel...it was v08, if I remember correctly.
I would only get an SOD every 2-4 days on that one.

I got fed up.
*So* fed up...that I vowed to get Imoseyon a N7 so we could get leankernel.
I've literally had ZERO SOD's since even his first beta kernel.

I'd highly recommend anything Imoseyon drops.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I can say the same for leanKernel. Been running it on my N7 since I first saw it. I've had zero SOD's since using it.


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Same here.. Leankernel is the most stable, over a month on his builds and not a single problem.. Had sod's and weird screen freeze ups on others, there's also more variety over on xda, could try a couple over there..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies... Lean kernel always treats me well on the Gnex. I'll give it a shot on the N7 and let you know how it turns out 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, everything seems to be working just fine with lean kernel.... Thanks for the suggestion

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## bcote311 (Jul 26, 2012)

+1 for Leankernel but wanted to mention M-kernel as well. Been using it for weeks with no sod issues and incredible battery life.


----------

